# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Beckettii (Cryptocoryne Beckettii)



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

While cruising the web, I found this page which has this image:










Is this plant actually purple? If so, I think I found hte center piece to my "open area" of glosso. Long story short. Imagine a large field of glosso and this plant tucked into several places between 5 rocks of various sizes. That would be the "nature aquarium" side of the tank while the other side would be dutch.

NOTE: 5' long, 120 gallon tank. 2' on the left is going to be a more open layout with a filed of glosso.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

While cruising the web, I found this page which has this image:










Is this plant actually purple? If so, I think I found hte center piece to my "open area" of glosso. Long story short. Imagine a large field of glosso and this plant tucked into several places between 5 rocks of various sizes. That would be the "nature aquarium" side of the tank while the other side would be dutch.

NOTE: 5' long, 120 gallon tank. 2' on the left is going to be a more open layout with a filed of glosso.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry, those colors aren't accurate. It isn't purple.

The actual color is a little variable, but the normal range is from bronze to green with dark mottling. The photo looks like someone started with a photo of a bronze-colored plant then beefed up the blue.

I put becketii in the large group of "wendtii-like" crypts that I usually can't tell apart. Their leaves are all variable in color, size and form.

I visited with George Booth a couple weekends ago. He and Karla have the most beautifully colored "wendtii-like" crypts I've seen. The leaves were deep glossy green with markings that were nearly black. It must be the Dupla system.


Roger Miller


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Well-beckettii, like most crypts, is very variable in growth habit and color depending on what environment it's kept in. It CAN be that purple, but generally it's a deep, reddish bronze, with very purply-red leaf undersides. It can also get quite large, and may not be the best choice for scattering in the foreground. I have C. beckettii v. petchii ( at least that's what I believe it to be) in my 55 gallon that reaches the water's surface, the leaves are at least 18 inches long. It's a gorgeous crypt, one of my favorites, and under high light in the foreground it might stay shorter, but I don't think you could count on that.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I usually expect the color to look more like this.









Roger Miller


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Roger, thanks for the photoshop work









Well, maybe I should just ask. Is there a good plant that grows to about 6" that is brown or purple in color?

Based on what Vikki says, this might get to tall for my needs.

Off to do more homework....on aquascaping of course!

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Roger got the color just about right, Karl. As he mentioned, the biggest problem with crypts is telling them apart, and getting what you THINK you're getting when you order one from anyone. Except for the taller, more slender-leaved crypts, like spiralis and balansae, or the dwarfs like willisii or parva, which are dependable as to what they're going to look like, anything wendtii-like will usually wind up surprising you as to color and size; it will look different in your tank than it will look in someone else's. It's part of what makes them so interesting as a group, but it does make it a little tricky to know how it's going to turn out when you plant them! I just grow them first and find out where and under what conditions they look best later.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Vicki,

Thanks for the tips! They are very much appreciated! off to doevenmore research

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

That picture is of C. petchii (triploid form of C. beckettii), with overzealous use of the 'Auto Levels' feature on Photoshop. Normal Beckett's should have slightly more ovate and smoother leaves with green-bronze color. I suppose, though, the nomenclature varies with the author, so who knows. In any case, here's a pic of my petchii stand (plants sold to me as petchii from two different sources). If you're looking for a 6"-tall, brown plant, I'd say you've found it!










 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Interesting--that is exactly what my petchii looks like under 3 wpg. Under 2 wpg, however, it's a deeper reddish-bronze, and gets much taller, with wider leaves. It takes a long time--perhaps a year--for it to get that size, however.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

The largest plant (in the left rear) is among the older batch of plants. The remainder are likely transitioning into a similar appearance with dark brown, bullous leaves. Not that I don't like that look, but I wouldn't mind it at all if time froze them right where they are!

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm experiencing a huge difference in the coloration and growth habit of the Wendti in my tanks. The ones I moved from a tank with 1.5 watts/gal. and put into a 3.5 watts/gal.(same depth) are shorter(almost hug the substrate) and a light bronze color as apposed to their old tank mates that remain a deep green/bronze.
I thought there was something wrong with them initially, but they just have a different appearance.
Can someone give me an idea of what root tabs are good(and safe to use) for crypts? I think mine would do much better with some below the substrate fertilization.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I think you helped me find one of the focus plants of my future 120 tank!!! C. petchii will be put in the open field with some rocks. It should offer a good contrast to the glosso. I'll hopefully track down some light gray colored rocks as that will probably look the best.

Thank to everyone for all the info and tips and enlightenment









Karl

C. petchii 


> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by 2la:
> That picture is of C. petchii (triploid form of C. beckettii), with overzealous use of the 'Auto Levels' feature on Photoshop. Normal Beckett's should have slightly more ovate and smoother leaves with green-bronze color. I suppose, though, the nomenclature varies with the author, so who knows. In any case, here's a pic of my petchii stand (plants sold to me as petchii from two different sources). If you're looking for a 6"-tall, brown plant, I'd say you've found it!
> ...


------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Punchy (Apr 29, 2003)

Ludwigia glandulosa, Check it out. It's in the store under stems and odities. Deep red and purple color. cool looking plant. Gonna get me some for my tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I was going to use that or something similar elsewhere. I'll probably use it as a background or midground plant though.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------

